# Alcohol-Induced Depersonalization?



## likesomeone

Hi guys I'm new here. I am wondering if anyone has ever experienced alcohol-induced depersonalization before? Whenever I drink any amount of alcohol I still feel drunk/dazed/detached from reality for up to 4 weeks afterwards - I just drift though days and feel like I'm just 'acting' and everything is just scenery. This also happens to a lesser extent when I consume energy drinks.

I don't drink to escape, I'm not really that depressed (only when I'm in this detached frame of mind) - I can't seem to focus on anything, I forget, nothing seems to matter or mean anything. Is there an ingrediant in alcohol & energy drinks that I may be allergic to?

I was wondering if this would be depersonalization and if anyone has ever experienced this sort of alcohol-induced depersonalization? Would there be ways to make me 'snap' out of this state a lot quicker, should I completely cut out alcohol?

Please help guys as I'm in my first week at uni and really need to focus and make some friends!

Thanks a lot


----------



## Absentis

likesomeone said:


> Whenever I drink any amount of alcohol I still feel drunk/dazed/detached from reality for up to 4 weeks afterwards - I just drift though days and feel like I'm just 'acting' and everything is just scenery. This also happens to a lesser extent when I consume energy drinks... Is there an ingrediant in alcohol & energy drinks that I may be allergic to?


When I drink alcohol I feel a worsening of my symptoms, although it usually passes as the drug leaves my system, or by the next day. The only time I've read about alcohol inducing depersonalization for extended periods of time is as the result of Korsakoff's syndrome. But since I doubt you've been an alcoholic for more than a couple decades, this probably isn't the case.

I don't think there are any ingredients that are common to both alcoholic and energy beverages, but many people with DP/DR find that alcohol and stimulants worsen their symptoms, so it might be the effect they are having on your brain rather than an allergic reaction.



likesomeone said:


> I was wondering if this would be depersonalization and if anyone has ever experienced this sort of alcohol-induced depersonalization? Would there be ways to make me 'snap' out of this state a lot quicker, should I completely cut out alcohol?


If alcohol produces depersonalization, then you'd be foolish to continue drinking. I don't mean to be insulting, but the way you describe it makes the answer very clear. Your dissociative experiences may disappear completely if they were caused solely by alcohol. There's no better way to find out than by to cease consumption of alcohol and energy drinks. Neither of them are good for your health, so even without them causing depersonalization, you'd be better off not taking them.

University is a great experience, and you don't need alcohol to have a good time. Yes, I realize this is clich?, but it's true. I've found that the people who drink a lot aren't all that fun or interesting; if getting drunk is the best they can do, then they're probably inherently boring people. Enjoy yourself, but don't forget to go to class.


----------



## likesomeone

Thanks a lot for the reply, I'll just steer clear of alcohol then! And hope this feeling passes soon!


----------



## a.j

hi!
i have the same symptoms! ive been struggling with this for nearly two years (could drink perfectly normally before that) ....specifically i get a week to 10 days of brain fog/depersonalisation after consuming even tiny amounts of any type of alcohol...

ive spoken to various doctors and done loads of research on the net and havent really found much on it or many people suffering with the same thing!! 
the diagnoses so far havent really been conclusive - my neurologist has suggested thats its silent migraines but im not convinced because ive never had any pain, and unfortunately the only migraine prophylactic that ive tried so far had too many side effects for me too be sure ....
the other suggestion that comes close is metabolic encephalopathy heres an article ive found on it:
www*dot*sciencedirect*dot*com/science?_ob=ArticleURL&_udi=B6T4S-3WKY0J2-N&_user=10&_rdoc=1&_fmt=&_orig=search&_sort=d&_docanchor=&view=c&_acct=C000050221&_version=1&_urlVersion=0&_userid=10&md5=3ddba906699b242580449a73f9e2a1df

ive asked myself the same questions - like is there anything i could take to help me snap out of it and and tune the brain back in to a clearer frequency, however i havent found anything as yet...sorry

if you have any other questions drop me a pm, it might help to figure out if we have any common medical indicators that have led to this weird reaction to alcohol!...id also like to know if youve pursued any medical avenues or got any other suggested diagnosis??

all the best

aj


----------



## likesomeone

Hi aj, I have had the same thing for about 2-3 years now and, similar to you, I could dirnk perfectly normally before that. The thing is with mine is each ime I drink it happens with less alcohol and lasts longer, I talked to my doctor about it and he said that in some cases eventually you never 'snap' out of it. Every now and then (even though I have not drank in ages) I have strange bouts and feel like everything is just scenery.

If you have ever read Jean-Paul Satre's 'Nausea' then those bouts of 'nausea' are pretty accurate as to what I feel. I haven't tried any medication but I have noticed that if I eat a lot of bread before going to bed and drink loads of water the effects are less. But it is really not worth the weeks of uselessness for a night of drinking.


----------



## anthonychoch

hey my name is anthony chiacchio i just turned 21 oct 22nd 2011. ive had dp for about 2 yrs now. on my 21st i drank a huge amount of liquor and i still feel symptons of dp, is there any help or sugestions u have for me, how long will this last? here is my email [email protected]


----------



## Merk

likesomeone said:


> Hi guys I'm new here. I am wondering if anyone has ever experienced alcohol-induced depersonalization before? Whenever I drink any amount of alcohol I still feel drunk/dazed/detached from reality for up to 4 weeks afterwards - I just drift though days and feel like I'm just 'acting' and everything is just scenery. This also happens to a lesser extent when I consume energy drinks.
> 
> I don't drink to escape, I'm not really that depressed (only when I'm in this detached frame of mind) - I can't seem to focus on anything, I forget, nothing seems to matter or mean anything. Is there an ingrediant in alcohol & energy drinks that I may be allergic to?
> 
> I was wondering if this would be depersonalization and if anyone has ever experienced this sort of alcohol-induced depersonalization? Would there be ways to make me 'snap' out of this state a lot quicker, should I completely cut out alcohol?
> 
> Please help guys as I'm in my first week at uni and really need to focus and make some friends!
> 
> Thanks a lot


Alcohol was the cause of my DP symptoms and I want to know if you're feeling normal again? I know this post was a couple of years ago but I'm going through the same thing as you describe.


----------



## jc

alcohol in large quantities (percentages) will bring on shit loads of anxiety and panic the following day..... i drink alcohol but i stick to 3.8% beer/lager and try my best to consume less everyday,i basically self medicate and ive worked for a few years with the doctors with this..... regarding energy drinks, i do not touch them,i dont even touch tea or coffee the reason being they are full of caffeine and for me personally caffeine sends my anxiety sky high ! ...... during the day i drink no added sugar juices cranberry/blueberry etc


----------



## Surfer Rosa

I feel like becoming impaired can weaken our ability to cope with unpleasant feelings. This even applies to certain psych meds (but not most).


----------



## Nolliedsk1

I think what you will find is that alcohol can cause depression and anxiety and normally a symptom of both depersonalisation and derealisation anxiety causes them to happen and the more you drink the more vunrable you are to feel anxious or depressed which causes to to fell more u real it's a vicious cycle really which normally happens to me. I say ironically as I go out to drink right now


----------



## Nolliedsk1

I think what you will find is that alcohol can cause depression and anxiety and normally a symptom of both depersonalisation and derealisation anxiety causes them to happen and the more you drink the more vunrable you are to feel anxious or depressed which causes to to fell more u real it's a vicious cycle really which normally happens to me. I say ironically as I go out to drink right now.


----------

